# Truck/bug out vehicle



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry in advance not sure if posting in correct area. 

I need some recommendations on a bug out/work vehicle. I have been buying things here and there for re sale and I want to have the ability to purchase/move bigger items I find. Do any of you have any recommendations on a decent vehicle I can pick up used for 3k and under? Something reputable and 4x4 capable. I have never owned a truck before so I am a huge newb. Thanks everyone!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am a Chevy or Mopar guy. If you are going for a pickup truck I would say a late 70s or early 80's Chevy. If you are thinking maybe a SUV I would look at a 1991 to 1999 Jeep Cherokee. Both have pretty big plus's for the chevy everything is pretty dang cheap to fix or replace and there are TON's of them out there. For the Cherokee that inline 6 is just about bomb proof and a hugh aftermarket support for it, same thing with the Cherokee there are still a ton of them out on the road.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a 95 cherokee laredo sitting outside do you think it is good for transporting? Its an 8 cyl


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I sold my Honda Element a few weeks ago, picked up a 2WD Ford F150; I really don't need 4WD to get where I'm going for we have a jeep wrangler on the property I just gotta get there, 
my price on the Ford was 2650 and its running great - I've seen others in the same price range - miles vary. I was told by my "mechanic" to seek out the 5.0 and avoid the 5.8 V8, its not
that the later is bad or anything its just about 5 miles per gallon difference and since I don't tow anything the 5.8 wouldn't benefit me.


----------



## breakingcontact (Mar 25, 2013)

Motorcycle with trailer or saddle bags or bicycle with a trailer. Can go between cars when highways are packed. 

Bike better in some ways, easier to repair, no fuel. Limited speed and range though.

Motorcycle would allow you to haul or pull more but is fuel dependent and harder to fix.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a 96 Laredo V6. It was a good automobile for a while. Completely capable of hauling quite a lot of gear. Just leave the couch at home. Anything after the later 80's is a PCM, sensor ridden vehicle though. The theory has always been that a good ole non-PCM, carburated engine will handle an EMP attack and be easier to fix if something burns out in the attack. Having changed many sensors on various vehicles, the Laredo one of them, there the first thing to go. I have no doubt they build the sensors with a shorter life and lower quality than they could. Afterall than they make money on the replacements and it brings money to the mechanic and shop. A plus if it's a dealership. I just prefer to save the hundreds of dollars in labor and do the work myself. Than spend the money on guns and ammo. I like older, classic vehicles and have had 2 F150's of late. Both with 5.0L 302 V8's. Basically very close to the same engine as the Mustangs, but would like to go older and probably will. One was a 4x4 with a Mazda 5 speed tranny. What a piece of crap that tranny was and gave me no end of problems. Since I'm no mudder and a good 2 wheel drive truck with clearance can handle a fair amount of offroad, I'm very happy with the one I have now. An F150 is quite a tough work truck too. Strong frame, easy to work on, roomy, hauls a lot and fairly fast. Mine is anyways. I don't like jacked up trucks and prefer fast which is why I'm looking to make mine faster. If an EMP attack does happen I'm sure every single sensor and the PCM will fry like battered KFC though and would like an early 80's F150.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Big Bug Out Trucks bobbed deuce military surplus


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

I love my jeep


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is a Jeep that sold for $3000 - they're out there:

SOLD Cheap jeep for sale $3,000 Pics added - Expedition Portal


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

can you carry stuff in a wrangler? I like them but I am looking to move dressers and etc. They are cool though


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> can you carry stuff in a wrangler? I like them but I am looking to move dressers and etc. They are cool though


If you're looking to move dressers, couches, dead bodies, a festival of hookers, a picking field of Mexican's, etc. etc., than any of the Jeeps aren't going to cut it. There good for offroad and carrying realistic bugout gear to live longterm in the bush, but aren't festival of hooker movers. :mrgreen:

You'll need an F150 or one of those pos Chevy's for that. 
I wouldn't get caught up on the 4x4 so much though unless you know you're going to be doing some heavy offroad where there's not even the resemblance of a road.

Seeing as you are in Cali here are some examples,

1962 F100

1958 ford f100

82 for F150 $1800 OBO

1991 f150 70000 miles $$2500

1991 Ford F150 4x4 shortbed

89 Ford F150 XLT Lariat

There are some with sensors and PCM and some without. The older without of course. Not hard to work on and learn a you go for lots of stuff. Get a Chilton's, a racket set and some screw drivers and go.


----------



## MuManJack (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my 2004 F350 Powerstroke. 6 inch lift with 35's on her. It's fully piped to reduce temp and get best diesel mileage around 23-28mpg highway. Shes bad ass and will take me through hell if need be.we also have a 2000 quad cab Dakota with a V-8.


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

In a landlocked island like the UK, as far as BOVs go, I would want something that wouldn't draw as much attention as an army vehicle. I wouldn't mind finding a way around running out of fuel in a few months.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not a vehicle expert but if I was buying I think I'd go for something small and tough like these babies in Russia, just big enough to stretch out and sleep in the back to eliminate the need for a tent. I should imagine you could live in one forever-





































Vehicle mobility should be high priority if you have to get off the main roads to avoid zomb roadblocks, or you ain't going nowhere-


----------

